# T-pole in runout of Gore Rapid



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

is it like 2 drops below spanning a channel on the right?

I remember seeing big wood somewhere near there a few weeks ago
-C


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

*aight: long story/short*

Sorry the last post was so brief, it was pirated Internet access on a barely glare-tolerant screen. 

There was a Telegraph/Telephone pole laying across 2/3 of the channel right below the various cruxi of Gore Rapid. It made meat lines incredibly heinous.

We roped and dislodged it today, successfully swinging it in to the the mid rapid eddy on river left. It is anchored there to both the shore and riverbed.

It is not a hazard at this point. High water may change the situation. As our crew is by no means local to this area and we are returning home presently, someone else should take a look at this big heavy chunk of wood.

Enjoy.


----------

